# Versa Engine Shut Off



## klkeirsey (May 31, 2009)

I have an 09 Versa and have recently started experiencing problems with it. First of all, it took about 10 cranks to get the car started one day. After getting the car moving it was fine, but then the engine shut off while pulling away from a red light. I have had the fuel pressure regulator replaced and I have had it to the Nissan dealership 3 times and they find nothing. Also, while driving the car it will begin jerking and chugging. Nissan has performed all checks and say the car is fine, when obviously it is not. Does anyone have any advice or have the same issue that can help me with this matter. It is scary to drive the car because you never know when it is going to stop and if I will be able to get off the road or not. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## rloescher (Jun 21, 2009)

I had that problem with my 2007 Versa shortly after I bought it. The dealership replaced the fuel pump and I have not had the problem since.


----------



## dusk (Aug 1, 2018)

*Versa Engine Shut Off (Self)*

*Versa Engine Shut Off (Self)*

07 Versa 1.8L Auto
("ECU" Electronic Control Unit i.e.: Computer)

*SYMPTOM(S):*
55 MPH down the local interstate, engine shut off, headlights OK, All idiot lights showing as in normal "key-on pre-start-engine off" or "test" mode, drifted down the nearest exit to the shoulder. 

*ACTION(S) :*
1) Attempted re-start of engine, turn over, start, run for about 1 second, then shut down again. 

2 Repeated same sequence several times... Headlights On (normal dim action w/starter, so not battery) - NO JOY on engine run for more than 1-3 secs.

3) ECU Reset Attempt (vintage action): Disco Battery & Short leads for several minutes to "drain" the electrical system - No Joy

4) ECU Compartment: Ignition & ECU Relays (Swapped with spares) OK, ECU Fuse bank visual A-OK... No Joy on eng run. 

*RESOLUTION:*
Still No joy on engine run after start for more than a few seconds
ECU Diagnostics & Fuel pump check are next to be tested.


----------



## dusk (Aug 1, 2018)

*Nissan Versa 2007 1.8L - Engine Shutdown - No Run Mystery*



dusk said:


> *Versa Engine Shut Off (Self)*
> 
> 07 Versa 1.8L Auto
> ("ECU" Electronic Control Unit i.e.: Computer)
> ...



*Continued 09/01/2018*

OK, Let's put this song together now.

*Short n Sweet:*
1. 55 MPH down the local interstate when engine just shut down... 
2. Headlights & Dash lights OK
3. "Idiot lights" showing "Key On, Engine Off" condition
4. Engine restarted but only ran a few seconds then shutdown; like no fuel to engine
5. Fuel Gauge = 1/2 tank... added another 2Gal... NO JOY - Same "Start no run" symptoms
6. Nissan mechs & sources say "classic IDPM* Symptoms" see Note below 
7. IPDM* Relay swaps & fuse checks = NO JOY
8. Disconnect the Mass AirFlow Sensor "MAFS" or MAF sensor on the air filter assy, and attempt start/run... Starts ok, runs poorly, but PROVES fuel flow & "basic" ECU & ignition ckts working... Engine "smiling" but not "happy" just yet)
9. Shutdown engine
10. Reconnect the "MAF sensor", restart engine.... still RUNS poorly (..BUT DOES RUN!).
11. Perform Following Procedures (to "re-align" the system):
*A. ECU Reset
B. Accelerator Pedal Release Position Learning Operation Procedure
C. Throttle Valve Closed Position Learning
D. Idle Air Volume Learning (Throttle Position Learning)*

*Engine starts & runs A-OK... Engine and owner now HAPPY!*


IPDM* - Intelligent Power Distribution Module, is a sensitive electronic fuse and relay panel located inside of the battery storage area on most Nissan models. These modules contain sensitive internal circuitry that is prone to failure when coupled with grounding issues, exposure to moisture, and a variety of other issues.

Common IPDM failure symptoms include (but are not limited to):
· Engine Stalling During Operation
· Random Misfiring During Operation
· Rough or No Idle
· Check Engine Light Illumination

*Basic (from the Cockpit) Electronic Realignment Procedures:*

*A. ECU Reset*
1. Ignition "ON", (engine NOT running) count to 3.
2. Depress/Release pedal 5 times...hard and fast.
3. Count to 10 and fully depress pedal
4. Count to 12 (SES should be blinking), release pedal
5. Count to 10, depress pedal
6. Count to 10, release pedal.
7. Turn off ignition, then start engine. Done!

*B. Accelerator Pedal Release Position Learning*
Operation Procedure
1. Make sure that the accelerator pedal is fully released.
2. Turn ignition switch “ON” and wait at least 2 seconds.
3. Turn ignition switch “OFF” wait at least 10 seconds.
4. Turn ignition switch “ON” and wait at least 2 seconds.
5. Turn ignition switch “OFF” wait at least 10 seconds.

*C. Throttle Valve Closed Position Learning*
Operation Procedures
1. Make sure that accelerator pedal is fully released.
2. Turn ignition switch is “ON”.
3. Turn ignition switch is “OFF” wait at least 10 seconds.
Make sure that the throttle valve moves during above 10 seconds by confirming the operating sound.

*D. Idle Air Volume Learning (Throttle Position Learning)*
It is better to count the time accurately with a clock.
Operation Procedures

1. Perform “Accelerator Pedal Released Position Learning”.
2. Perform “Throttle Valve Closed Position Learning”.
3. Start engine and warm it up to normal operating temperature.
4. Turn ignition switch “OFF” and wait at least 10 seconds.
5. Conform that accelerator pedal is fully released, turn ignition switch “ON” and wait 3 seconds.
6. Repeat the following (steps 7a, 7b) procedures quickly five times within 5 seconds.
7a. Fully depress the accelerator pedal (HARD)
7b. Fully release the accelerator pedal.
8. Wait 7 seconds, fully depress the accelerator pedal and keep it for approx. 20 seconds until the Check Engine Light (CEL) stops blinking and turned ON.
9. Fully release the accelerator pedal within 3 seconds after the CEL is ON.
10. Start engine and let it idle.
11. Wait 20 seconds.
12. Rev up the engine two or three times and make sure the idle speed and ignition timing are within the specifications.


----------



## dusk (Aug 1, 2018)

*Mass Air Flow Sensor... touchy!*

*Info on several Nissan forums indicate that "If the MAFS is fouled in any way, e.g.: dirt, bugs, moisture, corrosion, etc IT MAY AFFECT THE ENGINE START/RUN as described here "Mysterious Shutdown, Start.No Run".. 

Many auto suppliers make a MAS or MAFS "cleaner spray" specifically for the sensor.. NEVER use a cleaner that deposits a lubricant or other contaminants in the sensor)*

Cheers,
Dusk
:nerd:


----------



## Macky (7 mo ago)

I have a 2014 Nissan Versa that shuts off when it is hot outside. I took the car to couple mechanics and the dealership but they can’t find the problem. It does not show any code. The car starts back up when the engine e cools down. I need some help if anyone happen to experience the same issue or know where to start troubleshooting. Thank you.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

klkeirsey said:


> I have an 09 Versa and have recently started experiencing problems with it. First of all, it took about 10 cranks to get the car started one day. After getting the car moving it was fine, but then the engine shut off while pulling away from a red light. I have had the fuel pressure regulator replaced and I have had it to the Nissan dealership 3 times and they find nothing. Also, while driving the car it will begin jerking and chugging. Nissan has performed all checks and say the car is fine, when obviously it is not. Does anyone have any advice or have the same issue that can help me with this matter. It is scary to drive the car because you never know when it is going to stop and if I will be able to get off the road or not. Any help will be appreciated.


A common problem with random engine shutdowns, difficult startups, rough running is a marginal camshaft position sensor (CMP) or a marginal crankshaft position sensor (CKP). Most of the time when this happens, the "check engine light" never comes on; subsequently when performing an ECU code readout, there was no fault code set. There's been many members here on the forum that have had problems similar to yours and the fix was replacing those two sensors.

The best and cheapest fix for this situation is to replace both sensors at the same time; the reason for doing this is there is no way to determine which sensor is at fault with this type of condition. You can take your vehicle to a dealer/repair shop and they'll tell you there is nothing wrong after they go through with diagnostic tests because at that time the vehicle was running OK. You could end up spending $200 or much more depending on how much time/parts are used.

When replacing sensors,* always use Nissan OEM parts from a Nissan dealer*; aftermarket electronic items generally are not reliable, don't last long, and many times are DOA. The sensors are not very expensive; around $120. Inspect the harness connectors on all the sensors for any oxidation or loose connections. Insure that any water resistant connector is in good condition; if the seals have been compromised, then any water intrusion can cause intermittent problems.


----------



## Macky (7 mo ago)

rogoman said:


> A common problem with random engine shutdowns, difficult startups, rough running is a marginal camshaft position sensor (CMP) or a marginal crankshaft position sensor (CKP). Most of the time when this happens, the "check engine light" never comes on; subsequently when performing an ECU code readout, there was no fault code set. There's been many members here on the forum that have had problems similar to yours and the fix was replacing those two sensors.
> 
> The best and cheapest fix for this situation is to replace both sensors at the same time; the reason for doing this is there is no way to determine which sensor is at fault with this type of condition. You can take your vehicle to a dealer/repair shop and they'll tell you there is nothing wrong after they go through with diagnostic tests because at that time the vehicle was running OK. You could end up spending $200 or much more depending on how much time/parts are used.
> 
> When replacing sensors,* always use Nissan OEM parts from a Nissan dealer*; aftermarket electronic items generally are not reliable, don't last long, and many times are DOA. The sensors are not very expensive; around $120. Inspect the harness connectors on all the sensors for any oxidation or loose connections. Insure that any water resistant connector is in good condition; if the seals have been compromised, then any water intrusion can cause intermittent problems.





rogoman said:


> A common problem with random engine shutdowns, difficult startups, rough running is a marginal camshaft position sensor (CMP) or a marginal crankshaft position sensor (CKP). Most of the time when this happens, the "check engine light" never comes on; subsequently when performing an ECU code readout, there was no fault code set. There's been many members here on the forum that have had problems similar to yours and the fix was replacing those two sensors.
> 
> The best and cheapest fix for this situation is to replace both sensors at the same time; the reason for doing this is there is no way to determine which sensor is at fault with this type of condition. You can take your vehicle to a dealer/repair shop and they'll tell you there is nothing wrong after they go through with diagnostic tests because at that time the vehicle was running OK. You could end up spending $200 or much more depending on how much time/parts are used.
> 
> When replacing sensors,* always use Nissan OEM parts from a Nissan dealer*; aftermarket electronic items generally are not reliable, don't last long, and many times are DOA. The sensors are not very expensive; around $120. Inspect the harness connectors on all the sensors for any oxidation or loose connections. Insure that any water resistant connector is in good condition; if the seals have been compromised, then any water intrusion can cause intermittent problems.


thank you. I will get them changed.


----------

